# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Snow Leopard?

## harleyboy

Kam ndermend te upgrade MacBook-un tim nga Leopard OS X ne Snow Leopard OS X. Desha te merrja mendimin e atyre qe e kane provuar kete sistem, cfare ndryshime ka i dyti nga i pari, dhe cilat jane te mirat e te keqiat e ketsaj upgrade. :me dylbi:

----------


## Daniel Maker

mos prit kushedi ca ndryshimesh...snow eshte per teknologjit e reja.
po punove me programe te vjetra do kesh disa probleme..me 64 bit sigurohu te kesh kompatibilitetin me procesorin tat.

----------


## harleyboy

E kam provuar edhe une neper dyqanet Apple dhe  nuk kam arritur te ve re ndonje ndryshim shume te madh por nuk e dija si shkon me driverat e paisjeve te jashtme qe mund te shtohen pasi me ka thene nje shok qe ai vete ka pasur probleme ne kete drejtim.Sa per kompatibilitetin, Mac Book Pro 17"Intel core 2 duo 2.8 ghz  4 Gb RAM memory.E kam blere vjet nje muaj para se te dilte Snow Leopard OS X dhe reklamohej qe do ta benim upgrade me 10$ ne keta kompjutera. Desha te dija se *ciilat programe do quheshin te vjetra per Snow Leopard.*

----------


## Daniel Maker

un e kam pak qe e kam ble dhe e kam mor me snow..nje shoku im upgrade e ka pagujt me 29 dollar me sa maj men,me 10 kape boje direkt dhe besoj qe ai qe ke osht tamon per snow. per sigures ke terminali bjeri komandit "machine" e shif mos te ket procesori siglen PPC se ato s'e pranoin snow,po sbesoj i joti te jet ashtu.
ky eshte nje list e programeve qe punojn o jo ne snow qe i bojn update shpesh ndaj hudhi nje sy per programet qe te duhen.

http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/

per driverat hardware kerko ne specific ca do shtosh e shif a jan a jo kompatibili.

----------


## darwin

*MacBook* - nuk ka PPC më që nga koha e PowerBook G4

Bëj upgrade sepse megjithëse nga ana pamore nuk ndryshon pothuajse asgjë, sistemi dhe programet punojnë rreth 30% më shpejt. Do çuditesh sa shpejt ndizet sistemi.

Mos kërko për driver sepse i ka vetë DVD instaluese.

----------


## harleyboy

Po  e provoj dhe me te vertete eshte me i shpejte. Asnje problem gjate instalimit dhe ja vlen me te vertete.Ju faleminderit per kohen dhe per mendimet tuaja.

----------

